# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) شروحات :  للمستخدمين الجدد في عالم البلاك بيري

## AMR@RAMZI

ماهو البلاك بيري !!
جهاز كفي ذكي مكرّس لعمليات استقبال وارسال البريد الألكتروني
مع ميزة الهاتف النقال الكامله باختصار جهاز الكل في واحد  
مميزات البلاك بيري العامه : 
    *
      جهازمتعدد المهام: تستطيع تشغيل أكثر من تطبيق في وقت واحد .
    *
      القدرة على ارسال واستقبال البريد ورسائل نصية ووسائط
    *
      امكانية استخدام تطبيقات الأوفيس وعدة تطبيقات اخرى
    *
      يمكن استخدام ذاكرة خارجية اضافية
    *
      الاتصال بالبلوتوث - الوايرليس - وصلة usp
    *
      سهولة الكتابة النصية فيه لإحتوائه على لوحة مفاتيح (كيبورد) متكاملة.
    *
      الحماية الأمنية حيث البلاك بيري هو الخيار الأول للجهات الحساسة التي تتطلب حماية عالية لبياناتها.
    *
      احتمال الإصابة بالفيروسات ضعيف جدا لأن أغلب تطبيقاته محمية بشهادة ينبغي التحقق منها من الشركة الأم RIM    
انواع البلاك بيري الأكثر انتشارا :
BlackBerry Bold 9000   
المعالج : سرعة 624MHz
مقاس الشاشه : 2.44 بوصة
الدقة : 480×360 بيكسل
دقة التصوير : 3 ميجا بيكسل
فلاش : موجود، من نوع LED
تسجيل فيديو
ذاكرة داخلية : 256 ميجا بايت
منفذ ذاكرة : microSD حتى 16 جيجا بايت (ذاكرة 2 جيجا بايت ملحقة في العلبة)
رام : 256 ميجا بايت
3G مع HSDPA بسرعة 3.6Mbps
GPS +واي فاي  
BlackBerry Bold 9000 
بريد إلكتروني لاسلكي
منظم مواعيد
متصفح إنترنت
كاميرا 2.0 MP
تسجيل فيديو
خرائط بلاك بيري [ غير متوفره بالسعوديه ] ويمكن استبدالها بـ google maps
مشغل وسائط
نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي المدمج
دعم واي – فاي
دخول إلى بيانات الشركة
رسائل نصية قصيرة
رسائل وسائط متعددة
بالاضافه إلى 3G  
BlackBerry Curve 8900 
مشغل وسائط
نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي المدمج
دعم واي – فاي
دخول إلى بيانات الشركة
رسائل نصية قصيرة
رسائل وسائط متعددة
بريد إلكتروني لاسلكي
منظم مواعيد
متصفح إنترنت
ويتميز بصغر حجمه عن البولد وخفته ..
كما ان الكاميرا 3.2 mp  
BlackBerry 8520 curve  
1- بدعم شبكات EDGE
2-شاشة عرض بدقة 320×240 بكسل
3-كاميرا رقمية بدقة 2 ميجا بكسل و يدعم الWiFi و بطاقات الذاكرةmicroSDHC بسعة تصل الى 32GB
|| أساسيات التشغيل || 
× كيفية التشغيل :
1- تقوم بتركيب الشريحة ..
2- تفعيل خدمة الـ Black Berry
× للتأكد من تفعيل الخدمه : 
1- ظهور الحروف EDGE كابتل
2- علامه البلاك بيري + 3G
3- حاول إضافة اي شخص يملك بلاك بيري عن طريق الـ BB msn
واذا تمت اضافته وقبل الاضافه ~ مبروك الخدمه اشتغلت 
× اذا وصلت رساله تم التفعيل ولم تظهر احد العلامات :
1- اعادة تشغل الجهاز
2- options-advanced options-host routing table
ومن علامة البلاك بيري نختار register now  
|| طريقة الإضافة في || blackberry massenger 
Menu >> instant messaging >> bb msn 
بعدين تضغط على زر البلاك بيري [ المنيو ]
وتختار add contacts
بيطلع لك مربع تكتب فيه الـ BB pin للشخص  
× طريقة معرفة رقم الـ BB pin الخاص بك : 
Menu >> Options >> Staus
بعض أرقام الـpin تكون أرقام من دون حروف عادي
او تلاقيه مكتوب عالكرتونه 
طريقة ربط الإيميل بالجهاز : 
Setup >> E mail Settings
ثم
اضف حساب البريد الألكتروني 
|| كيفية التصفح عن طريق Browser & WAP || 
للتصفح عن طريق الاشتراك من الـ wap 
من المتصفح المكتوب عليه Browse
اضغط على قائمة خيارات ثم general options
اول شي بتحصل default browse
اضغط عليه واختار mobinil net
[ حسب مزود الخدمه ]   
لاستخدام ال wi-fi أو الوايرلس نستخدم المتصفح browser
للتأكد من اعدادات المتصفح انها تكون على الوايرلس هي: 
Menu >> browser
تضغط زر البلاك بيري
options >> general options
بعدين نتأكد من ان الـ browser محطوط علىHotspot browser   
hotspot يعني التصفح عن طريق الـ wi-fi  
×× متصفح الاوبرا Opera 
[ للتحميل ]  
// طريقة التحميل :
من الـ balckberry تذهب الى المتصفح الخاص بك وتدخل على رابط التحميل بعدها داونلود
وتجده في downloads  
طريقة استخدام الوايرلس من دون ماتصرف من شئ من رصيدك : 
من المنيو نروح manage connections ونشيل الصح عن الشبكة بتاعت الهاتف ونستخدم الوايرلس ( بعد الاقتران بشبكة المودم )
ملاحظة:
1- ال BB messenger ممش هيشتغل على الوايرلس الا اذا كانت الخدمة مفعلة من شركة الاتصالات
2- ال windows live messenger مايشتغل علي الوايرلس
3- اذا وصلت فاتورتك للحد الخاص بك
كل الخدمات عنه بس رح تشتغل على الوايرلس   
|| جهات الاتصال والمكـــالمــات ||: 
لنسخ الأسماء من الشريحة للجهاز 
contact - نضغط علامة البلاك بيري ونختار sim phone book
هتظهر الأرقام - نضغط علامة البلاك بيري ونختار copy all to contact 
لتحويل المكالمات :
السماعه الخضرا بعدين phone options بعدين call Forwarding   
|| ضبط الواي فاي = WIFI و البلوتوث || : 
wi-fi 
Set up >> Set up wi-fi >> next >> Scan for networks
وتختار الشبكه ولو فيه باس وورد تكتبه 
البلوتوث : 
كيفية الاستقبال : 
setup bluetooth
نقوم بعمل سيرتش لحد ما يطلع لك اسم الجهاز اللي عايز تعمل معاه اقتران معه وتختاره
اذا جيت تستقبل ملف او اي شي ( بعد ماتكون عامل اقتران طبعا )
تروح لـ ,, Media >> receive using bluetooth 
كيفية الاقتران : 
Manage Connections وحط √ عند الـBlutooth
ثم بيجي جنبه مكتوب Blutooth On روح بعدها لـ
Set Up Blutooth >> Search
بتعمل بحثلحد ما يلقى اجهزه واختار الجهاز بعدين اعمل اقتران
وروح للشئ الي انت عايز ترسله واختار ارسال بواسطه بلوتوث وراح يطلع لك اسم الجهاز الي عملت معاه اقتران   
|| المظهر والثيمات // النغمات ||  
طريقة تنزيل البرامج والثيمات : 
ندخل منWAP على المواقع الليعايزينه ولازم نتأكد ان المتصفح WAP وليس browser لان الاخير تبع الوايرلس واذا تم الدخول عبر الوايرلس المواقع مش هيتتعرف على المتصفح بأنه جهاز جوال ومش هتظهرلك روابط التحميل 
مواقع برامج وألعاب وثيمات BlackBerry : 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (ديكشينري / قاموس )  
طريقة حذف البرامج والثيمات من ال BlackBerry : 
Menu >> Options >> advanced options >> Applications
ملاحظه:بالبولد 9700والسوفتويرات الجديده علطول option >> applications
بعدين نذهب الي البرنامج او الثيم اللي عايزين نحذفه ونضغط زر البلاك بيري و delete 
××كيفية تنزيل حلقات مسلسلات او مقاطع فيديو : 
Desktop manager >> Media manager >> videos
وبعدين نسحب المقطع المراد ونحطه في البوكس اللي تحت
وبعدها هيطلب البرنامج تحويل صيغة المقطع اذا كان مايدعمه الجهاز واضغط على convert انتظر دقايق و هيتحول المقطع ان شاء الله  
لتغيير الايقونات في الباك جراوند : 
بالنسبه للايقونات لما تفتح المينيو اول 5 من فوق هي اللي بتطلع على الباك جراوند
الشي اللي عايزه يكون في الباك جراوند اختار move وخليه في البدايه 
لتغيير النغمـــات : 
profiles >> advanced
واختار البروفايل اللي انت حاطه مثلاً normal
وبتلاقي الخيارات
bbm ***** .. bbm new msg .. phone
mms .. sms  
|| BlackBerry Messenger & FaceBook 
بلاك بيري / ماسنجر ~ BlackBerry Messenger
للتحميل :
من متصفح البلاك بيري نتأكد من الوقت والتاريخ ولغة الجهاز انجليزي ونكتب العنوان :
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
لتحميل Windowslive Msn : 
من متصفح البلاك بيري نتأكد من الوقت والتاريخ ولغة الجهاز انجليزي
ونكتب العنوان :
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
وتعمل داونلود وتلاقيه بملف الـ instant massaging   
لتغيير الـ status : 
من الـ blackberry msn
اختار Menu >> my status
وتقدر تختار من الخيارات الموجوده ..
وبتلاقي كلمة massage تقدر تكتب جنبها توبيك خاص بك 
لتغير لغة الكتابة وانت بالمحادثة : 
اضغط alt + enter
بيطلع لك اللغات واختار
[ تنفع حتى في المسجات والنوت وكل شي ] 
للتحويل الى الأرقام : 
اذا كنت عايز تكتب الارقام اضغط alt و بعدين shift اللي على اليسار ...
و يصبح يكتب بس ارقام ...
عايز ترجع للوضع العادي اضغط shift اللي على اليسار مره وحده 
لإضافة الابتسامات اثناء الكتابة : 
اضغط على كلمة sym اللي جمب space وبيفتح لك صفحه
انزل بالماوس تحت واختار
وبتلاقي الاختصارات كامله تبيع الفيسات  
لاضافة أشخاص للمحادثة : 
من نفس المحادثة اختار Menu بعدين
invite to conference 
لأرسال ملاحظة بالصوت : 
من نفس المحادثة اختار Menu بعدين
send voice note 
لإرسال ملف : 
من نفس المحادثة اختار menu بعدين send a file 
لارسال رقم من الكونتاكت : 
من نفس المحادثة اختار Menu بعدين forward contact
وتختار الرقم اللي عايز ترسله سواء رقم جوال او bb pin  
ملاحظة:
اللي عايز يدخل اكثر من ايميل بنفس
الوقت بامكانه تنزيل برنامج مسنجر ثاني غير
windowslive
مثال: ebuddy او nimbuzz   
لتحميل الـ Facebook
تدخل هذا الرابط
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وتعمل داونلود وتلاقيه بملف الـ instant massaging

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم يمناك حبيبي

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## naoufalyou

أتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## عبادالرحمان

مشكور على هذا 
المجهود
والله المستعان

----------


## FREE3

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

